# making ribbons out of fabric strips



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

I went to the fabric store to buy a roll of primitive-looking ribbon but was shocked at the prices. I stood there scratching my head for a minute and decided that I could make ribbons using the calicos that I already have stashed away, but I'm not exactly sure how to go about it. Do I just cut strips and then peel away threads to make the edges raw? Any tricks that I should know about?


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

measure width desired, make a little snip, then rip!


----------



## Little Quacker in NC (May 9, 2002)

Good Morning! I don't know what kind of "ribbons" you mean..are you talking the "jelly rolls' of coordinated fabrics that are making appearenced now at all the quilt shops? Delicious! :dance: 


If you are going to make a strip quilt(a Rail Fence for instance) you just use your rotary cutter and you can cut out about eight layers at a time from selvege to selvege edge(WOF)and then cut them the length you want from there..also eight or so layers at a time. 

You could take the WOF(Width of Fabric) strips and if you want them to frey(?)just seam up one side in from the edge about 1/4 inch and do "chain piecing"(feeding through many strips one after another), then when you get to the end of how ever many strips you want, turn them around and do the second seam on all of them. If you don't want them to frey just cut them out with pinking shears or a rotary cutter with a pinking wheel so you can do several layers at once.

I may be misunderstanding you, so sorry if I have missed the intent. I"ve just finished a couple of patriotic Rail Fence tops with some really pretty coordinates..a floral and then some pretty reds, whites and blues. Use gold star fabric in the wide borders with appliques stripped hearts. It should be against the law to have such fun! LOL bbgaruFun!

Have a fun time! LQ


----------



## Charleen (May 12, 2002)

Quacker - I think you're making this harder than I intended  

I'm not quilting. I just want to make strips of fabric from the yards of calicos that I have and use them as ribbons to tie on basket handles, around a bar of soap, etc. I just didn't know if there were any tricks of the trade when making them. 

Thanks all for your help!


----------

